# HAVE I REALLY DONE EVERY THING POSSIBLE



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi ,
      sorry to gatecrash your site but I was reading through your thread with interest. I am 43 (next week ) I had IVF two years ago against the advise of the clinic they were'nt happy to really do it as my FSH was 27.9 then on re-testing it was 13. I was given double the drugs then produced two eggs one fertilised which was a good grade. the clinic then wanted to do IUI but I said I wanted to do the full IVF so they did an ET and I did get a positive but then started my AF. I did this as I knew it might be my only chance. I have only ever had acupuncture once, but eat a very healthy veggie diet,dont smoke, take all the vitamins and minerals recommended reduced my hours at work and exercise . I have an appt at IM in Barcelona for DE Tx in Oct.I guess this is the last chance saloon .I wanted to ask HAVE I DONE ENOUGH I do worry that I could have done more to help my own eggs especially when you hear of women 40 and over having babies.
      I know some of you talk about DHEA but I thought it wasnt recommended generally. I think because I am nearing the time for DE its such an emotional time for me saying goodbye to my fertility really 
I suppose I am in panic mode at the thought of using someone else's eggs  
  Never mind thats enough of me ranting  I wish you all good luck with your journeys and hope all your dreams come true.Thanks for listening  

            Love and hugs KATIE40 XX


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Katie I am 43 and a half and have climatised myself to the idea of donor eggs, it hasn't been too problematic in my mind. Maybe I am not so in love with my bio side lol I am also frustrated that when I do get pg I m/c and this could be for chromosomal reasons.

My acupuncturist thinks I should carry on ttc naturally as she had a lady of 46 pregnant, but I want to arrange an appointment myself abroad and optimise all aspects.  Two of my friends did get pregnant naturally at 45 but I think they are the exception, and month after month trying does get hard.


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Katie,

I understand the dilemma you're in as I'm in it myself!  That said I think it's only natural to have the odd wobble when you move through to the "next Stage". You make you're mind up only to spend days/weeks wondering if it's the right choice - oh to have a crystal ball! 

I'm fairly sure that DE is the route for me now after I've tried a FET with my remaining 2 frosties (asuming they survive the thaw  ) I keep wondering if I should have one more shot at a fresh cycle of IVF but feel time isn't on my side and I just need to move to something with a better chance of success, and there's no doubt that when you're the wrong side of 40 DE gives you that.

From what you've said in your post it sounds like you've done loads to try and help your chances of success so try not to beat yourself up wondering if there's more you could have done. As your tx isn't for another few months you can always keep trying au natural - but if that doesn't work at least you now have a plan B.

What success rate is the clinic in Spain quoting for you and how long have you had to wait? I ask as I may be joining you, so any info would be much appreciated ....

Wishing you loads of luck with your tx.     

CG XXXXX


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Katie

I'm not an expert but it does sound that you have tried your hardest and, as CG says, you shouldn't beat yourself up.  It's all a bit of a lottery and,as I know personally, you can do everything that's recommended and still get a BFN - this happened to me twice - and alot also depends on your own particular situation. However, I was really, really lucky to get a BFP on my third IVF cycle with my own eggs aged 42+ after nine and a half years ttc.  (I should say that my FSH was fairly low  - about 7.5).  As well as all the things you mention, I increased my protein uptake (I am also veggie), had acupuncture (including the German protocol half and hour before and after ET), followed Zita West's recommendations re diet and supplements, and took a bee pollen supplement (which is supposed to help with egg quality).  Being really honest, as you know, the chances of a BFP at 42 or over are really small (we were quoted only a couple of per cent on our third cycle) but I felt that trying everything possible before moving on was really important so I can understand where you are coming from.  Maybe, as CG says, you could try some of these things au naturel before coming to a decision about your next tx.  Good luck whatever you decide.

Ellie


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi, 
      Thanks to you all for the support and encouragement . I am going to do the DE route as I think this is the best option, considering my age, blood results and previous IVF. Since this last posting my AF seems to have stopped completely now so I know in my heart I am making the right decision  

        Love KATIE40 xx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Katie 

I am sure you have read the boards of women doing donor eggs, I find it takes alot of doubt out the situation, tho of course it is another fertiltiy journey you know you won't be alone in the process.


----------

